# Help?



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

I built an extention onto my 4ft tank. It's know a 6 footer. Before I set the tank on the stand i'm a little worried, It looks pretty even, but I want to make sure that it sits 100% I ordered a piece of 6x18'' of cork board. I want to make sure it has a bit of give to it. So any other suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I went to make your title more specific, but you made it hard for me to figure out what to put on it lol 
Probably best if you have some pictures you can ad on here so we can have a visual of things as your post kind of confused me. Is the stand 6'?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

How tall is the cork board? Usually people put styrofoam underneath to distribute weight. Cork might spilt apart after time would be my primary concern.


----------



## ckmullin (Aug 4, 2013)

Throw a 3/4 inch plywood board cut to size underneath the whole 6 foot tank.

Might be best to take a picture so people know exactly your situation.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I always use Styrofoam... 3/4" levels large tanks nicely

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

+1^
The pink stuff, not the white


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. I might try the foam thanks


----------

